# I miss my kids.



## JohnnyG (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm a divorced dad. I've been seperated from my ex-wife for over two years. In that time I've seen my two daughters only weekends and I was supposed to have them this Christmas but she took them away with her new boyfriend and I was left alone. I'm a good father, never been charged with a crime, a good person. I don't drink or do drugs. My only problem is that I am not good at fighting. She is very manipulative and good at strategizing and her lawyer is very effective in court. She is able to paint me in a false light that I'm not a committed dad but I am. 

I don't have the money to fight her but want to see if there are any resources out there for fathers like me. I'd like to learn what my rights are and how to assert them. Any advice would be helpful. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you have anything in writting in regards to custody?


----------



## JohnnyG (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes I have a court order that give me weekends and alternating holidays. She went into court and was able to have Christmas changed without my knowledge, until I got a copy of the order from her attorney.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

How old are your daughters?

Do everything you can to stay in touch with them.. call them, write them, see them as much as possible.

And read up on Parental Alienation.


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

I see you are in the same state I am. You need an attorney quick, You do not have to put up with this. No parent should be kept from his.her children.

The odds are stacked against dads. You need to get a family attorney. 

The run of the mill attorney's do not have the background and often take the easy way out rather than fight the tough fight and win.

You can try going to dadsrights.com and give them a call. Your attorney is asleep at the wheel. This can be won but you have to fight for it..Don't loose another minute. You can not let her win.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

JohnnyG said:


> Yes I have a court order that give me weekends and alternating holidays. She went into court and was able to have Christmas changed without my knowledge, until I got a copy of the order from her attorney.


Can you get a second job to pay for an attorney? There should be no way that they can go to court without you knowing about it.

Also look for father's groups in your area. There might be an attorney who does low cost for pro bono work.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Can you get a second job to pay for an attorney? There should be no way that they can go to court without you knowing about it.
> 
> Also look for father's groups in your area. There might be an attorney who does low cost for pro bono work.


Yes she has to prove she gave you proper notice of her motion. Now YOU have to file a motion to change this!


----------



## JohnnyG (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. It looks like I am in need of a better attorney. Jim, thanks for the referral I will call the father's rights guy and set up a consultation. I will have to borrow some money from my family but if I can it will be worth it even if I need to work hard to pay it back.


----------

